# Aren't these adorable



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I found that I had made a lot of little flowers from my scraps of papers and put them in a drawer well I got the idea to make little gift tags out of them I punched the tags and glue the flowers and leaves on tonight I will sit and put the hangtags onto them
Then I will package them in sets of six I think for my next sale
This is only a few of them I have about twice as many made up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are definitely adorable .i think they are lovely and very pretty colours


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I LOVE THEM!!!! Sue, you are amazing!!! A craft genius!!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

They ARE adorable ! Sue, you are so creative ! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> They ARE adorable ! Sue, you are so creative ! 👍👍👍


Thanks they do look like spring don't think and of course I am thinking of spring a lot lately


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So Cute and they sure do welcome Spring!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Very pretty indeed.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

What a great idea. Good thinking on your part. Congratulations on such a good idea.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute - great idea!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Theu are beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet and should sell out.


----------



## Linda Joyce (Dec 29, 2014)

Very clever Gal!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very sweet and should sell out.


I am thinking $3 for a set of 6 do you think that would be a reasonable amount?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful as usual Sue. They should sell well.


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

Did u knit or crochet flowers. Do u have pattern. Really neat idea


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lynnb1949 said:


> Did u knit or crochet flowers. Do u have pattern. Really neat idea


They are punched frm paper and glued tog. then glued onto the little paper tag I punched..


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

Very cute


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful as usual!!!! Your pricing is very reasonable......they should sell out fast.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

yelowdog said:


> Beautiful as usual!!!! Your pricing is very reasonable......they should sell out fast.


thanks and I will use them for tiny gifts too..like when I go to a friends house for coffee...nice to bring a little something


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Sue, thanks for sharing! Got my creative juices flowing..........


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

quiltmom said:


> Sue, thanks for sharing! Got my creative juices flowing..........


great..fun to do all these things and play!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

What a great idea! I would certainly buy them!&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;


----------



## knitpat (Nov 15, 2014)

oh, how lovely!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I would buy them for $3. Would make nice tags for gifts.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> I would buy them for $3. Would make nice tags for gifts.


oh good I did think that was fair...and if i ended up selling online they are super cheap to mail..


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Very Pretty. I like the butterfly. Great Idea


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> Very Pretty. I like the butterfly. Great Idea


maybe i should add butterflies to more of them


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent project! They should sell quickly. I see you using these flowers a lot and was curious about what punch you use.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent project! They should sell quickly. I see you using these flowers a lot and was curious about what punch you use.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> Excellent project! They should sell quickly. I see you using these flowers a lot and was curious about what punch you use.


i have many flower punches but i am sure that was an EK punch I got from michaels


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That will help your sales! You can't lose! :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely idea- might copy it for my charity shop


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute idea.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Those are great !


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful Sue - you are rapidly catching up to Benita.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I am thinking $3 for a set of 6 do you think that would be a reasonable amount?


Very reasonable. Sue I received 5 handmade cards from friends for my birthday. Card making is becoming a very popular pastime.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are definitely adorable .i think they are lovely and very pretty colours


I wholeheartedly agree. Aloha... Bev


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I love these.


----------

